# how to reattach old comb to top bar



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello, all,

as I mentioned in other threads I broke off some comb I was trying to freeze. I just now watched a video about reattaching comb using rubber bands, and that is totally not going to work with a top bar. I was thinking I could use needle and thread and literally sew the comb to the bar, though I'm not sure how straight it would be. Maybe it is weighted to hang straight? 

Any other tips?

thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is one possibility ...








http://www.doorgarden.com/images/critters/bee-pictures/equipment/tie-in-hanger.jpg[HR][/HR]
... that is just bent fence wire.

The image is from Cookeville Beekeepers, but their website seems to be broken at the moment: http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I like raders ideal best. I have seen some on you tube use tie straps. I have on smaller stuff drilled holes in the top bar at an angle and used shiskabob squiwers (can't spell) stuck down in the comb through the holes. I have used cotton string and maby that would hold it till the bees attach it.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

If you use string (not thread) make sure it's "thick" enough and you tie it loosely or it will cut right through the comb unless it's old brood comb.


----------



## STBumpkin (Jun 2, 2017)

We used to use strips of paper/newspaper slung under the comb and taped at the top, but then we moved to just masking tape. Wrap the tape, attaching it first on top of the top bar, then down under the comb, and then back up to meet again on the top bar. The bees attach the comb to the bar in about the same amount of time it takes them to chew up the tape. By the time they've removed the tape, they've attached the comb. Easier than string which we found was just as likely to cut through the comb. An added benefit is it's paper thin so you can put it between two straight comb to ensure they are building straight.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

depends if the comb still has something in it. I find full honey comb too heavy to reattach successfully. For brood comb or empty honey comb, two straps of painters tape wrapped around the comb and bar work well here in VA.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Saw a youtube video where a guy uses those springy thingy women's hair clips with the big teeth to hold comb in a topbar hive. I like the fence wire idea best though.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

JWPalmer said:


> Saw a youtube video where a guy uses those springy thingy women's hair clips with the big teeth to hold comb in a topbar hive. I like the fence wire idea best though.


my problem with this method is you have to zip tie the hair comb to the bar, and that leaves gaps between the bars. and you never get it back out of the comb.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I think I will try the masking tape method. this is old brood comb from my dead hive that I plan to put in my new hives to give them a head start.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

honestly, I would render the wax as a way to keep you beekeeping learning and take it as a parting gift from your departed bees.
If it had stores or brood in it and live hive to put it in, different story, but I don't waste my time with a broken empty comb.


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

I had the same problem because I too freeze the comb and occasionally break it off. I've tried a bunch of things but one thing worked the best. I had some very light weight copper wires that florists use. I drilled small holes in the V groove of the top bar and fed the wire through and then through the comb and tied it off. I usually only have to use 2 or 3 wires. Make sure the comb is thawed. Sometimes I use a small cooks' torch to soften the wax close to the bar and kind of press it to the V. Either way the wire seems to do just fine and they work around it without having to eventually discard it from the hive. This also solves the problem of having something that prevents the bars from closing. I'm sorry I don't have a picture of it.


----------

